# Do uberX riders expect cars to look perfect? I just got sideswiped.



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

It's not that bad and I can't get it fixed for a while.


----------



## Icantbelieveurcryin' (Jul 2, 2015)

You are not supposed to drive with visible damage. If you're lucky, it's on the driver's side...most PAX get in on the right. Wash it as best you can and take a buffer/light rubbing compound to it. You'll be surprised how much you can get out.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

How bad? Most auto stores have touch up kits and bondo/putty fill


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Icantbelieveurcryin' said:


> You are not supposed to drive with visible damage. If you're lucky, it's on the driver's side...most PAX get in on the right. Wash it as best you can and take a buffer/light rubbing compound to it. You'll be surprised how much you can get out.


Always test Rubbing Compounds (or any product) in a place like bottom trim or a place a mistake won't look bad. Also "Light" is key word. Rubbing Compounds are abrasive in degrees. Don't try to get the other car's paint off your car's clear coat at one time. Be patient, do multiple passes, and go lightly.

What you see as a "scratch" is part just the paint from the other vehicle or in other circumstances, the paint from that white wooden post you backed into (as an example). Depending on how bad it was, you might make it look great, or just get the other car's paint off and have your clear coat dulled and make it look not so bad.

My son had someone hit the corner of his rear bumper. Pushed it in and left paint from other car. Did the YouTube search. Took a hair dryer to the bumper, and was able to pop it back into shape. Then lighter fluid to take off the other car's paint. Then polish. Still had a dull spot but it was good enough to not get dinged by inspector when turning the vehicle back in at end of lease.

So like @Icantbelieveurcryin said, you might be surprised how much better you can make it look. YouTube video it. Good luck.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Lookilooki said:


> It's not that bad and I can't get it fixed for a while.


For next vehicle you should consider getting a used armoured Brinks truck since we are no longer allowed to carry self protection.
PS if threatened by passenger E-mail
911 Immediately..!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

who ****ing cares. we're getting less than min wage. go look at the cars of mcdonalds workers and consider that your standard.

something like this is perfectly fine:


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i would try to make it look better, you will get reported and bad ratings. my friend was reported for not washing his car enough. you know how people are today , very picky.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> It's not that bad and I can't get it fixed for a while.


^^^
Kinda hard to open up the car with the door handles missing?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Biovirus said:


> How bad? Most auto stores have touch up kits and bondo/putty fill


^^^
Buy the 300 lb. can of Bondo.


----------

